# Cleaning Garage - Spiders Spiders !!!!



## TheBargeboard (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello, I cleaning out my double garage and I'm coming across LOTS of big massive ugly nasty steroid using spiders !!! well they are pretty big. 

Ive chased most of them out but I wonder has anybody any proven techniques from keeping the pesky critters from coming back ?

I know about the plug in device ands and there are sprays out there, but has anybody else come across this and found some thing that works ?!

thanks in advance


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm sure that if you started to use the space more often, they will keep away. 

Obviously keeping the area clean and tidy will help


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Get the big bad hoover out !


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Henry loves spiders


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I heard conkers work but dunno if it's an old wives tale:thumb:


----------



## Stephan (Jul 27, 2012)

My Grandmother always used Peppermintspray and Teatree-oil. Spiders hate mint scent, that i'm sure of...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I work alongside the critters everyday in my job but our garage doesn't seem to bad at all for them.

Then again, as above, it's kept pretty tidy and I'm in and out of it quite a bit, not sure if this helps.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Occasional use of a bug bomb (greenhouse insecticide fumer) tends to kill off everything in residence - one in Spring, one in late Summer should do the trick


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

They have a dislike for neat APC.
The easiest way to keep them out is to clean it out properly and then keep it clean.

I would try and seal the large gaps etc up to stop them coming in.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I know they don't like size 9 feet and 10stone.


----------



## Arsnist (Mar 23, 2013)

A lighter and aerosol can flame thrower haha


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Garden centre and get a sulphur candle - follow instruction and DO NOT be in the garage for long once lit.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Conkers, they dont like them


----------



## RichieST (Feb 7, 2013)

I send the wife in the garage to moan my poor spiders to death!


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

conkers don't work. My MIL lives in an old cottage and has conkers around and there is still spiders


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> I know they don't like size 9 feet and 10stone.


Size ten and twenty stone is a sure thing, also a strong mix of G101 has them dead in seconds, if they run they don't go far. 101 is the best one I have tried, I don't think there is anything that will hold mother nature at bay, time of the year and the buggers get bigger every year, I'm sure one of them has been using my rotary


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hang conkers from the barrel of an AK47 and let rip, that should work...

Sorry, okay really as above, if it is clean, they will have less in the way of smaller prey to utilise as a food source, and should be less obvious due to having to source food elsewhere.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Why did I open this thread! The talk about spiders is enough to make my spine tingle! 

Those little critters can get F***ed! :lol: 

I hate spiders, did I mention that :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Bug Bomb, then a plug in ultrasonic deterrent has kept my garage virtually bug free.


----------

